# Kenwood bass ext setting



## Turbofetus (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi everyone. I recently installed a system in my car and am trying to get all the bugs worked out. One question I have is about the bass ext setting on my Kenwood ddx574bh. I currently have it off and was wondering if it should be on or not. The manual is pretty vague in explaining what exactly it does.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I always set all of those extra “junk settings as I call them to off. Its probably just like the loudness feature all its good for is introducing distortion into the signal


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbofetus (Nov 8, 2017)

gumbeelee said:


> I always set all of those extra “junk settings as I call them to off. Its probably just like the loudness feature all its good for is introducing distortion into the signal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's kind of what I figured. I have had nothing but issues it seems with this system but I guess that's what happens when you install all new gear all at once lol. One other question is to get any bass from country and rock song I need the SW level set all the way up. My amp (soundqubed 1200.1) has a clip indicator on the remote gain knob so I can see when there is a problem. Just weird to me because in previous setups I've left all levels flat and just tuned the amp and everything sounded pretty consistent. I use spotify on extreme quality so the source of my music shouldn't really be an issue. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

Not sure what kind of car you have but if your install allows it, try moving your sub to different spots.


----------



## Turbofetus (Nov 8, 2017)

thornygravy said:


> Not sure what kind of car you have but if your install allows it, try moving your sub to different spots.


It's an 04 Accord Coupe, I'm going to experiment with box placement if we ever get any more halfway nice days this year. Also, this is my first ported box so it may be I'm just not used to it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

Firt time ported huh.. Is the box in the appropriate airspace and tuning for the woofer? Because that'll definitely cause those symptoms if it's not.


----------



## Turbofetus (Nov 8, 2017)

thornygravy said:


> Firt time ported huh.. Is the box in the appropriate airspace and tuning for the woofer? Because that'll definitely cause those symptoms if it's not.


Yeah I had a local box builder build it for me, he has a great reputation around here. It's one cube net tuned to 34hz. Not sure if I really care for it though lol.

2004 Honda Accord Coupe
Kenwood DDX574BH 
Knu 4AWG
SQ 1200.1D
Sundown Ev3 10
1cuft net tuned to 34hz


----------

